# Little Dexter



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

(12/29/09)-(1/2/10)

I weigh all the kitties in Molly's litter everyday. On New Years Day, Dexter, who was the heaviest of all the kitties, dropped in weight while his litter mates gained. He looked pale and weak. I called the vet, but they were closed for the holiday. 

He wasn't nursing so I went to the pet store and got a kitten bottle to feed him KMR with.. He refused to drink any. He started to look pale and seemed to be breathing oddly. I planned to take him to the vet first thing yesterday morning.. He cried all night long, but just a few hours before the morning the crying stopped. 

I woke up and saw his little limp body laying lifelessly next to his siblings.

Sweet dreams, Dexter. 


I don't have any good pictures of him because he was only here for such a short time. He's the little ginger baby boy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry. When little kittens go downhill, there really isn't any time to spare, they can go so quickly. atback


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

A death of a kitten is always unexpected so you tried your best to save the little one atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry.  I know how much it hurts to lose a newborn. Bless its heart. I'm sure it's thriving in heaven.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

RIP Little Dexter...

I know your pain all too well. When I rescued those 5 newborns last April, one of them died 8 days later. I too was devastated as I felt I did something wrong. But in the end, I know I did everything I could and the vet even said so. But at least I know he died being loved and not cold and alone under a dock plate.

Little Dexter had more love in his short time than many ferals do all their lives.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not blaming myself. I know that I did everything I could. I was really devastated to see him laying there like that.. He wasn't even cold yet.. His body still limp.. But he was gone.. I didn't cry until I walked out of my room with his little body in my hands covered with a wash cloth to tell my boyfriend.. The words never came out and I just started crying..


I know that if Dexter could say anything to me right now he'd tell me to be strong and take good care of his mommy and siblings.. And that's what I'm going to do..

Rest in peace, Dexter. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Dexter will grow and thrive over the Bridge.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Rest In Peace, little Dexter.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Rachael. It just shows you can do everything possible to help them along, which you're so beautifully doing, and still you can't stop some things from happening. He was a beautiful little kitten and he looks very at peace.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  Are the others doing well?


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

yes they are thanks for asking


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. atback


----------

